# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Cyclocross 2017-2018

## OJ

Kausi on jo käynnissä ja crossille ei ole ketjua!?

tänä viikonloppuna ajettiin kisaa Eeklossa ja Rochesterissa. MC alkaa ensi viikonloppuna.

laitan UCI kalenterin tähän hetken kuluttua

Joka tapauksessa...Sven ajelee edelleen kisaa https://instagram.com/p/BY4OxB8Ar03/

Ei nyt jaksa copy-paste toimia, mutta tästä löytyy UCI kalenteri http://www.uci.ch/cyclo-cross/calendar/

----------


## OJ

Jingle Cross lahtolistat loytyy taalta http://jinglecross2.com/images/pdf/2...EntryLists.pdf

Waterloossa varmaan hyvin pitkalle sama lahtolista.

Huomenna taas kisaturisteilemaan Iowaan. Ei varmaan taaskaan tarvitse palella ainakaan jos on ennusteeseen uskominen.

----------


## stenu

^ Tietääkä joku, olisiko joku striimi, josta näkisi muutakin kuin UCI-lähdöt? Kiinnostais nähdä esim. noi perjantain ja lauantain "Goldfinch Cyclery Single Speed" -startit ja sunnuntain viestit  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

> ^ Tietääkä joku, olisiko joku striimi, josta näkisi muutakin kuin UCI-lähdöt? Kiinnostais nähdä esim. noi perjantain ja lauantain "Goldfinch Cyclery Single Speed" -startit ja sunnuntain viestit



Amatöörikisoista ei ole striimejä ja tänään ei ole mitään isompaa kuvauskalustoa mestoilla, eli C1 kisasta ei varmaan kummempaa striimiä ole luvassa. Mä voin laittaa Insta-liveä langoille jos oman kisan jälkeen pysyy puhelin hanskassa. Täällä on 36 astetta lämpöä ja amatöörinaisten lähdössä muutamalla kuskilla lämpöhalvausoireita, eli keli on aika raastava.

----------


## OJ

Jaa....joku pakotti juomaan olutta ja jäi Iowan kirjeenvaihtajalta raportointi väliin.

C1 kisassa mentiin aika isoa kovaa. Ihan törkeän isoa kovaa. Naisissa Katie Compton taipui Katie Antonneulle koko kisan kestäneen kaksintaistelun jälkeen. Miehissä voiton vei Laurens Sweeck tiukan väännön jälkeen. Varsinkin miehissä vauhti oli aivan törkeän sairas....TV EI välitä vauhtia yhtään. Juttelin tänään Jonathan Pagen kanssa ja se sanoi, että huomenna Van Aert ja VdP tulevat olemaan paljon nopeampia kuin kukaan perjantain C1 kisassa. Varsinkin miesten kisassa näytti siltä, että fysiikan lait eivät päteneet.

----------


## OJ

On sadellut yön yli ja vieläkin heittää vettä. Parhaimmassa tapauksessa sitoo pölyä, pahimmassa tekee pintamudasta liukasta liejua

----------


## OJ

Muta on pirun pitävää sateen jäljiltä ja tästä tulee törkeä vuoristoratakisa. Lämpöä +26, mutta kosteus jossain yli 90%

----------


## OJ

:No huh!: 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZL9qBVh...aken-by=h_olli

----------


## kmw

^ linkki ei toimi mun internetissä.

----------


## OJ

No nyt? Puhelimen copy-paste ei oikein toiminut.

Pieni CX-krapula duuniin palaamisen kanssa. Pitäiskohän ajaa ensi viikonlopuksi Waterloohon.....

----------


## Munarello

Aikamoisessa iskussa tuo van der Poel muihin verrattuna. Ja melko kokonaisvaltaista dominointia Hollanti/Belgia-osastolta. Eka muun maan kuski oli 12.  :Leveä hymy:  Ja rajut kelit näytti olleen kun joka jamppa oli maalissa ihan tillin tallin tattis.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Toistaiseksi radat ovat suosineet MvdP:a - kovia kiihdytyksiä ja sitten rullailua mutkien ja muiden teknisten juttujen läpi mahdollisimman lujaa. Tosikunto punnitaan Kerstperiodin aikaan, kuten aina. Silloin on raskaampia ratoja, jotka vaativat isoa konetta kovien kierrosten lisäksi.

Kiinnostava seurata, ketä kakkos- ja kolmosporukassa vilkkuu. Sweeck ja Dieter VantH eivät ole jatkaneet kehitystään supertähtitasolle. Lars vdH, Meeusen ja Pauwels polkevat paikallaan. Tilaa on uusille tyypille, jotka ovat löytäneet jotain kehittävää harjoitteluunsa, kuten Soute, Tim Merlier ym.

Ensimmäinen Superprestige kertoo enemmän.

----------


## OJ

Uusi viikonloppu sama voittaja. Nyt onneksi nähtiin vähän kilvanajoa. Mun mielestä melko mielenkiintoista, että euro-ratojen pitäisi olla haastavampia, mutta top-10 erot ovat tiukempia kuin Amerikan turneella.

EDIT: kisaa näin jälkikäteen katsellessa. Naisten puolella uusia/uudempia nimiä keulilla. Ja jos aiot "kouluttaa" uutta kuskia, niin älä teilaa itseäsi siinä samalla.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Joo naisten kisassa Cantin ja Wurstin selkkaus oli nolo. Ensin Wurst kiilaa letkassa maailmanmestari-Cantin edelle, ja kun Cantilla on huono päivä eikä itseluottamusta, niin eikös Cant kostoksi tötöile Wurstin eteen mäessä. Stongat sitoutuivat toisiinsa, ja siinä riitapukarit korjailivat pyöriään kun väkeä lappoi ohi. Eivät katsoneet toisiaan, mutta pääsivät yhtä jalkaa jatkamaan kilvanajoa...

Miehissä jäin miettimään, kuinka suurelta osin vdP:n näennäisesti vähempi ylivoima oli shown ylläpitoa.

----------


## OJ

> Miehissä jäin miettimään, kuinka suurelta osin vdP:n näennäisesti vähempi ylivoima oli shown ylläpitoa.



Meinasin muuten ite laittaa samaa kommenttia. VdP:n ajo näytti aika erilaiselta WvA verrattuna. Oisko sponssit opastaneet miten tulee ajaa...Toisaalta, 6-8 viikkoa eteenpäin ja saattaa olla kovasti eri meininki.

----------


## liidi

Näkyykös noi tallenteet nyt jossain?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## rhubarb

Cycling Gamesin YouTube-kanavalta löytyy aika hyvin.

----------


## liidi

Törmäsinkin tuohon illalla ankaran googletuksen jälkeen.
 :Cool:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ronsen krossissa alkaa tapahtua. Ilmeisesti viikonlopun tuplakisat ja raskas, mäkinen nurtsi sekoittavat pakkaa.

Naisissa Cantilla masukramppi, vanha kunnon Compton kruisi voittoon, ja melkein koko top 5 yllättäjiä.

Miehissä näyttää että vdP ja van Aert iskivät toisiltaan jalat alta liian aikaisin, ja van der Haar korjaa potin, vaikka oli alkukauden varjojen mailla.

Virkistävää.

----------


## OJ

Ehdin katselemaan ton kisan uusiksi eilen trainerilla jauhaessa. Joutuu olemaan Karen kanssa eri mieltä...

Naisissa ei mun mielestä ihan hirveitä yllätyksiä. Kaptheijns on ajanut alkukauden hyvin, Compton on yleensä kova ja Wymanille mäkirata sopii kuin nenä otsaan. Naisten kisa oli kyllä ihan hyvää kilvanajoa.
Miehissä...Alkukisa oli Telenet-Fidean iskua ja Lars oli aktiivisempi kuin kaksi isoa nimeä. VdP ja WvA lähtivät iskemään neljännellä kierroksella. Van der Haar oli neljännen kierroksen lopussa keulaporukan hännillä. Sunweb tarjosi Larsille peesiapua ja siinä pääsi takaisin keulaan kun VdP ja WvA alkoivat passailemaan. Kun van der Haar iski, niin sitten kyttäiltiin oikein kunnolla ja se sitten kostautui kun ei tullutkaan enää kiinni. Hyvää kisaamista myos miesten puolella.

Ensi viikonloppuna Zonhoven ja sitten seuraavana Koksijde, eli hiekkaa luvassa.

----------


## OJ

Aika hiljaista tässä ketjussa. Tosin niin on ollut vähän hissua WvA vs. VdP kaksintaistelunkin kanssa, tosin kisat ovat tasoittuneet aika paljon ja top-5 on viime kisoissa ollut aika pienillä eroilla.

----------


## rhubarb

Hiljainen on koko foorumi. MVDP:in ajoa on ilo katsella, ja muutenkin tason yleistä nousua. Naisten kilpailuissakin on ollut jännää.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Maailmancup siis perinteisesti hiekkadyyneillä. MvdP on iskussa, mutta selvästi himmaili tasamaat, että jaksoi hiekat terävästi. Ja kyllä se jaksoikin, ajoi mistä muut eivät ajaneet.

Jos on hiekalle tullessa jo valmiiksi punaisella, tulee ajovirheitä, ja sen huomasi van Aertin ajosta. Alussa se vielä jaksoi puskea wateilla hiekasta läpi, mutta loppupuolella sattui kaikennäköistä, etenkin se yksi iso ajovirhe, minkä seurauksena teknistäkin murhetta.

Lars vdH on noussut paremmalle tasolle kuin alkukaudesta uskalsin odottaakaan. Etenkin kisojen loput sujuvat kovalla tasolla. Toon Aerts odottelee mutakelejä, Daan Soute ja Quinten Hermans ovat tehneet tasonnoston.

----------


## EsaJ

Mun entinen suosikki ennenkuin alkoi edellisessä tiimissä hämmentää, Tom Meeusenin ilme kertoi kaiken kun David Van der Poel ohitti. Onko Tom menneen talven lumia?? Onko takatalvea odotettavissa??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Se olis viikonloppuna EM:t, ketähän siellä on viivalla (Wout ei ainakaan oo, pitää kevyen jakson treeneissä) ja näkyyköhän kisa jostain suorana/jälkilähetyksenä? Seikkaillaan pe-la Viron cupissa, mut laivalla tms. olis kiva katsella tuota skabaa  :Hymy:

----------


## EsaJ

> Se olis viikonloppuna EM:t, ketähän siellä on viivalla (Wout ei ainakaan oo, pitää kevyen jakson treeneissä) ja näkyyköhän kisa jostain suorana/jälkilähetyksenä? Seikkaillaan pe-la Viron cupissa, mut laivalla tms. olis kiva katsella tuota skabaa



SuperPrestigeä tulossa ainakin, sunnuntaina. Katsotaan tuleeko EM lähetyksen tiedot tuonne aikanaan....
https://www.procyclinglive.com/video/

----------


## OJ

Koppenbergcross kuivalla radalla. En nahny alkua, mut mita Woutille kavi kun ei ole keulaporukassa mukana?

Artsi tekee duunia van der Haarille, eli saas nahda tuleeko hyvaa kisanajoa Hollantilaisten kesken.

----------


## OJ

Oho...Artsi vetaa hyvalla loikalla vaikkei VdP:n mukana pysykaan.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Onhan tää Koppenbergscross vähän erilainen skaba, kun on oikeesti pahaa mäkeä aika pitkästi.

Undereissa Pidcock vei, loppukirissä Isebrytiä vastaan. On se vaan oikeesti kova.

Naisissa Verschueren ei pystynyt uusimaan parin viime vuoden voittoa, kun kondis nyt kerta kaikkiaan on huonompi. Loukkaantumista ym. ollut, ja alamäet se tulee sukkasillaan. Wyman kiipesi tasaisesti voittoon, Compton poltti ehkä liikaa tikkuja. Kaptheins aivan yössä, saattoi olla polvi kipeä tai jotain, mutta kertoo myös radan erikoisuudesta.

Miehissä MvdP oli ennätyskalpeana maalissa. Komea ajo. Jotenkin tuntuu että näissä puhtaasti kuntoon perustuvissa krosseissa se pystyy kaivamaan syvemmältä kuin muut. Taito- ja kiihdyttelykrossit se voittaa muilla avuin. Toon Aerts kiipesi tosi hyvin. Näyttää isolta mieheltä, mutta tikkukädet ja muutenkin kuiva.

----------


## EsaJ

Pirskatti sebn.sc kautta näky, jäi näkemättä. Youtuben tallenteet on poistettu tekijän/lähetysoikeuteen perustuen.

----------


## OJ

Jätän tän vaan tähän

https://www.facebook.com/ls1973/posts/10215263699491742

----------


## Munarello

Odottelen tässä, että Ucichannel saisi Zevenin kisan tuubiin. Koostevideon perusteella näkyi olleen varsin mutaista ja van der Poelin voittoputki päättyi ketjun putoamisen myötä?

----------


## OJ

No nyt alkaa olemaan pientä vääntöä kisojen voitosta. Huomenna pitäisi olla luvassa hyvä kisa Namurissa.

----------


## rhubarb

Oli ihan hyvää ajoa molemmissa sarjoissa. Joka kerta jaksaa myös hämmästyttää miten noi sijat 3–7 vaihtelevat järjestystä ±10 sekuntia per kierros.

Ja Vos on palannut!

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Jäi ihmetyttämään Vosjen puuhailu. Sillä kokemuksella luulisi, ettei alussa höntyile liikaa, vaikka lähtisi kuinka takarivistä, mutta nyt loppui paukut vartin kaahauksen jälkeen.

Cantin voitontahto jaksaa vaikuttaa kerta toisensa jälkeen. Vaatii älytöntä itseluottamusta ja tuskansietoa tehdä tuollainen voittoisku.

Miesten kisassa kärkiparin pannutukset ja flätit kertoivat, että täysillä mentiin, mutta sotkivat voimasuhteita. MvdP ei saanut ajotekniikastaan suurtakaan etua, ja arvioi väärin sen pisimmän juoksupätkän, jolla van Aert hyppäsi aina hetkeksi pyörän päälle ja sai etua.

Tänään uskon, että Toon Aerts on mukana sotkemassa kaksintaistelua. Kova kiipeämään voimanousuja.

----------


## OJ

Melkoista ylivoimaa ja melkoisen pitkä kisa. Tunti täynnä ja vielä olisi kierros jäljellä...

----------


## OJ

Ketjussa on hiljaista, mutta teippien välissä ei. Belgian kisa oli viihdyttävä, mutta ei riittänyt päivän ykköspaikkaan ainakaan mummiälestä. Mut jätetään spoilerit tähän.

----------


## fiber

Taktista osaamista USAn U23:ssa.

----------


## EsaJ

huh. pää ihan tukossa ja silmät ristissä, kun kattelin Espanjan, Ranskan, Tsekkien, Saksan, Belgian, Hollannin ja Englannin kisoja, parhaimmillaan kahdelta eri näytöltä... Hyviä kisoja ja vähemmän jänniä....

----------


## CamoN

Aikamoista dominanssia van der Poelilta Móntbelierin MM-sarjafinaalissa. Vaikka alussa kävi huoltosuoralla pieni vanhanaikainen, voi näköjään kruisailla johdossa viimeisen kolmanneksen.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Nyt oot CamoN kattonu UCI-kanavalta edellisen kisan. Tämän päivän kisassa ei ollu kupruja MvdP:n suorituksessa.

Sen sijaan PFP pannutti saikkarille. Harmin paikka.

----------


## duris

> Nyt oot CamoN kattonu UCI-kanavalta edellisen kisan. Tämän päivän kisassa ei ollu kupruja MvdP:n suorituksessa.
> 
> Sen sijaan PFP pannutti saikkarille. Harmin paikka.



Pahat pannut tosiaan. Onneksi ei luita poikka ja luultavasti pääsee MM:in

----------


## CamoN

> Nyt oot CamoN kattonu UCI-kanavalta edellisen kisan. Tämän päivän kisassa ei ollu kupruja MvdP:n suorituksessa.



Aijaa, luulin katsovani livestreamia. 

Olikohan toisella kierroksella kun ajoi ensimmäistä kertaa huollon kautta. Rullaili pitkän matkaa oman huollon ohi (oma huolto taisi olla 1/3 alueen alusta ja ehti ajaa varmaan 2/3 alueen mitasta), jonka jälkeen kääntyi takaisin vaihtaakseen pyörän suunnitelman mukaan. Tästä johtuen oli sitten jäänyt seuraavan kierroksen alussa 30-40m kärjestä. Tasaisemmat kisat käsittääkseni ratkeaa tuollaisiin virheisiin, mutta ei tänään.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Et todellakaan katsonut livestreamia, mutta ei se tainnut mitenkään haitata pyöräilystä nauttimista. "Tänään". ;-)

----------


## EsaJ

> Aijaa, luulin katsovani livestreamia. 
> 
> Olikohan toisella kierroksella kun ajoi ensimmäistä kertaa huollon kautta. Rullaili pitkän matkaa oman huollon ohi (oma huolto taisi olla 1/3 alueen alusta ja ehti ajaa varmaan 2/3 alueen mitasta), jonka jälkeen kääntyi takaisin vaihtaakseen pyörän suunnitelman mukaan. Tästä johtuen oli sitten jäänyt seuraavan kierroksen alussa 30-40m kärjestä. Tasaisemmat kisat käsittääkseni ratkeaa tuollaisiin virheisiin, mutta ei tänään.



Tossa eiliset
naiset
https://youtu.be/eGzgHA7VKxI

Mathieu Van Der Poel
https://youtu.be/dFQxdHp3iO0

----------


## CamoN

> Et todellakaan katsonut livestreamia, mutta ei se tainnut mitenkään haitata pyöräilystä nauttimista. "Tänään". ;-)



Niinhän siinä muuten kävi, että hyppäsin naisten livestreamin ääreen juuri kun palkintojenjako oli alkamassa. Sen jälkeen en varsinaisesti kiinnittänyt huomiota mitä tapahtui ennen miesten kisan alkua. Selostaja vaihtui ja ihmettelin lähinnä että onpas UCI:llä nyt pätäkkää, kun voidaan lämmittää kaksi selostuskoppia samalla kisapaikalla. YouTube ilmeisesti nivelsi minut nokkelasti livestreamistä tallenteeseen, eikä livestreamistä livestreamiin.

----------


## EsaJ

Cant ulkona Valkenburgista, mikäli Google Translaattori oikein käänsi

http://www.sport.be/nl/wielrennen/ve...utm_medium=rss

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Nyt Esa vähän lukutaitoa. Tuo on 26.1. julkaistu uutinen, joka kertoo että Nommayn kisan jälkeen Cant ei viitsinyt lähteä tutustumaan Valkenburgin rataan, vaan oli kotona huilimassa, kun oli pikku flunssa eikä viitsinyt tartuttaa muihin belgiattariin.

Eilinen kai osoitti että flunssa parani.

PFP:n ja Neffin pannujen lopputulema meni toisin kuin näytti. PFP:lle ei muuta kuin tärsky kylkiluihin, starttaa Valkenburgissa. Neffillä solisluu ja kyynärpää murtuneet, ei starttaa vaan leikkaukseen.

----------


## EsaJ

> Nyt Esa vähän lukutaitoa. Tuo on 26.1. julkaistu uutinen, joka kertoo että Nommayn kisan jälkeen Cant ei viitsinyt lähteä tutustumaan Valkenburgin rataan, vaan oli kotona huilimassa, kun oli pikku flunssa eikä viitsinyt tartuttaa muihin belgiattariin.
> 
> Eilinen kai osoitti että flunssa parani.
> 
> PFP:n ja Neffin pannujen lopputulema meni toisin kuin näytti. PFP:lle ei muuta kuin tärsky kylkiluihin, starttaa Valkenburgissa. Neffillä solisluu ja kyynärpää murtuneet, ei starttaa vaan leikkaukseen.



Katos joo, näin puolikuntoisena ei pitäs lähtee arpomaan  :Vink: 

Kas, Näytti kyllä kaatumisen jälkeen just että PFP ei pääse MM ja Neff pääsis.... No PFP on suosikkini, niin hyvä, mutta Neffin puolesta harmitus.

----------


## EsaJ

Powers pistää pillit pussiin, samoin käy koko hänen tiimilleen

http://www.cxmagazine.com/jeremy-pow...certain-future

----------


## villef

Tekeekös ne jotain tuolle radan pinnalle ennen huomista?

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stenu

Naisten MM-lähtö televisioitiin näköjään yllättäen Eurosport 2:lla, vaikka ohjelmatiedoissa luki alamäkiluistelu.

----------


## rhubarb

No vähän samalta se näytti välillä

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Naisten kisa oli ok, kun sattui kaksi taisteluparia.

Melkeinpä vielä viihdyttävämpi oli 23-naisten otatus, koska joka mutka mentiin rajoilla, muttei tyhmästi. Maailmancup-voittaja ja ennakkosuosikki Evie Richards numerolla 13 pannutteli näyttävästi ja jumitti puoli kierrosta kevyimmällä vaihteella, mutta voitti silti - ja sitten pyörtyi. Ceylin del Carmen Alvaradosta kuullaan pian enemmän. Kuusitoistavuotias Harnden teki myös vaikutuksen. Ei ns. näytä pyöräilijältä mutta niin vain jalat pyörii, kädet toimii ja matka taittuu.

Junnumiesten kisa puolestaan oli sellaista kohellusta, ettei kestänyt katsoa.

----------


## OJ

Mä nautin täysin rinnoin siitä koheltamisesta(kin). Naisten elite oli kyllä hyvä vaikka omat suosikit eivät olleet keulilla. U23 naisten kisa ei hirveästi napannut. Rata ehkä ”vähän” liian vaativa, jotta nuorissa naisissa saisi hyvän kisan.

Nyt veikkauksia kehiin, meneekö eliten kärki 8 minuutin kierroksia? En tiedä onko tossa varaa ajattaa vielä kaksi starttia samaa linjaa vai onkohan siellä tilaa uudelle radan linjaukselle.

----------


## nikib

> Mä nautin täysin rinnoin siitä koheltamisesta(kin). Naisten elite oli kyllä hyvä vaikka omat suosikit eivät olleet keulilla. U23 naisten kisa ei hirveästi napannut. Rata ehkä ”vähän” liian vaativa, jotta nuorissa naisissa saisi hyvän kisan.
> 
> Nyt veikkauksia kehiin, meneekö eliten kärki 8 minuutin kierroksia? En tiedä onko tossa varaa ajattaa vielä kaksi starttia samaa linjaa vai onkohan siellä tilaa uudelle radan linjaukselle.



No ei aja 8min kierroksia, kun U23 ajoi 5 kierrosta vähän yli 50min ja rata vaan huononee koko ajan. 9-10min per kierros.

----------


## OJ

No ei tullut edes 9 minuutin kierrosta, mutta taitaa jopa Wout olla vähän ”WTF just happened?”. Näytti vähän siltä, että VDP:llä antoi nuppi periksi vaikka jalkaa olisi saattanut olla. 

Saa nähdä miten Woutilla kulkee maantiepyörä kun on ilmeisesti panostamassa maantielle tästä eteenpäin. Kolme sateenkaaripaitaa 23-vuotiaana ja saattaa crossipuolella olla tavoiteet vähän vähissä.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Adrie van der Poul oli vähän että "pas normal". Itse en tiedä mitä ajatella, paitsi että van Aert on aina ollut henkisesti vahva, ja tämän kauden muiden pettymysten takia joutunut laittamaan kaikki paukut ja kuntohuipun tähän päivään.

----------


## buhvalo

Jokseenkin tapahtumaköyhät kisat. Varmaan kärjen takana olisi ollut tapahtumaakin mutta ucichannelin ohjaushan on mitä on.

----------


## rhubarb

Crelanilla on villi kortti ainakin Paris–Roubaixiin ja Rondeen, joten kevätkunnolle on tilausta.

----------


## OJ

> Crelanilla on villi kortti ainakin Paris–Roubaixiin ja Rondeen, joten kevätkunnolle on tilausta.



Ettei olisi tähtäin asetettu jo keväälle ja crossia on ajettu treeninä? Kyllä mä pystyn Van Aertia fanittamaan tiepyöräilynkin puolella.

ja tylsät kisat vai? Törkeän vaativa rata vaan todellakin erotti jyvät akanoista. VdP:n antautuminenkin toki veti kisan dynamiikan ihan uusiksi.

----------


## J T K

Wout oli suvereeni, ei siitä ollut kahta sanaa. Mutta ekalla kierroksella Merlier teki hienosti tiimityötä ja piti MvdP:n kurissa. Kun Aert sai koneen käyntiin, homma oli selvää. Varsinkin niiden seinäjyrkkien juoksemisessa oli valovuoden ero toisiin ja siitä jatkaminen oli sujuvaa, kun muilla kierros kierrokselta vain paheni homma. Tavoitteet ja viritys oli tähän kisaan ja se onnistui. MvdP oli henkisesti ja fyysisesti väsynyt. 

Belgian joukkueen johto saa olla tyytyväinen joukkueeseensa. Vanhan liiton kaverit olivat poissa ja nuoriso joukkueen ytimessä. Rentoa oli kuulemma ollut.

----------


## OJ

Erehdyin lukemaan CN:n kommentteja ja nyt sattuu päähän. Jos proffien managerit ja valmentajat onnistuisivat ammentamaan edes murto-osan kommenttikenttien asiantuntijoiden viisaudesta, niin kisojen lopputulokset olisivat suunnilleen päinvastaiset. Lähes jokainen tiesi, että VDP oli liian väsynyt eikä tulisi voittamaan ja kaikki osasivat ennustaa varmuudella Namurin WC:n jälkeen, että Wout vie kolmannen sateenkaaripaidan. Lisäksi, Belgialaisilla oli jotkut maastopyoristä lainatut ihmerenkaat ja VDP ei tule voittamaan mestaruutta ennen kuin Wout lopettaa crossin...Tosin näissä keisseissä taitaa olla kyse siitä, että täydellinen tietämättomyys antaa loputtoman itsevarmuuden.

----------


## Munarello

Pitäisiköhän jonkun jo avata uuden krossikauden topikki vai jatkuuko seuranta tässä rimpsussa?  :Hymy:  

Kohta taas mennään! UCIn tuupista teaseri:

----------


## OJ

Kausi on jo viikon vanha! Voisihan sitä jatkaa tähän perään.

Ensi viikolla on edessä pyhiinvaellus Jingle Crossiin, eli luvassa pienessä päiväpierussa räpsittyjä kuvia.

----------


## rhubarb

No ei ne ketjut mitään maksa: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ss-2018%962019

Kuvia odotellessa!

----------

